# hey i am new



## frenchcat789 (Dec 20, 2006)

hey i am new from pakistan  i love cats especially kittens and this is my cat


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a beautiful cat! Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, lovely cat looks like s/he is smiling!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! Looks like a bit of cornish rex in your cat? You will love this forum.


----------

